# Mini excavators



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I just pulled the trigger and bought a mini excavator today. Cat is running a promotion on their 4 ton outfits. In the past I’ve either hired excavation out or rented s mini ex. Lately the excavators have been too busy to schedule in major jobs let alone small couple hour jobs. So I’ve been renting for the past month. That has proved to be a pain with floating the machine 1/2-3/4 an hour each way plus the rental fee I figured it’d be better off to own the machine. 
So I’m just wondering how many other guys have considered buying their own mini?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I bought a Yanmar mini ex a couple of years ago and love it. Brand new was 27k or $400a month, cheap considering you can back a van up to it and be digging within an hour.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> I just pulled the trigger and bought a mini excavator today. Cat is running a promotion on their 4 ton outfits. In the past I’ve either hired excavation out or rented s mini ex. Lately the excavators have been too busy to schedule in major jobs let alone small couple hour jobs. So I’ve been renting for the past month. That has proved to be a pain with floating the machine 1/2-3/4 an hour each way plus the rental fee I figured it’d be better off to own the machine.
> So I’m just wondering how many other guys have considered buying their own mini?


I bought a mini backhoe called a terramite,I would rather had a mini ex but you can’t backfill a ditch with stone with a mini ex,plus my little terramite doesn’t tear up people’s yards like a big backhoe or mini ex,I went to an auction last sat and they had a John Deere 110 backhoe they were selling it is 43 hp and just big enough to do a bigger job and still do the smaller ones,it started out at $22,000.00 bucks and sold for $26,000.00 way to rich for my blood,but it was a good machine


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> I bought a mini backhoe called a terramite,I would rather had a mini ex but you can’t backfill a ditch with stone with a mini ex,plus my little terramite doesn’t tear up people’s yards like a big backhoe or mini ex,I went to an auction last sat and they had a John Deere 110 backhoe they were selling it is 43 hp and just big enough to do a bigger job and still do the smaller ones,it started out at $22,000.00 bucks and sold for $26,000.00 way to rich for my blood,but it was a good machine



why cant you backfill a ditch with stone if your using a mini???


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why cant you backfill a ditch with stone if your using a mini???


The obvious reason being they don’t have a front bucket,you can’t use the digging bucket on a excavator to backfill a ditch now if you can use the dirt that came out of the ditch you can cover the ditch with a mini ex but if you have to put stone around a pipe you are **** out of luck:biggrin:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

sparky said:


> I bought a mini backhoe called a terramite,I would rather had a mini ex but you can’t backfill a ditch with stone with a mini ex,plus my little terramite doesn’t tear up people’s yards like a big backhoe or mini ex,I went to an auction last sat and they had a John Deere 110 backhoe they were selling it is 43 hp and just big enough to do a bigger job and still do the smaller ones,it started out at $22,000.00 bucks and sold for $26,000.00 way to rich for my blood,but it was a good machine


Those John Deere 110 where really great units, rebadge Yanmars. Too bad they don't make them anymore way better than the Kubota options (B26, 39). 

Is Terramite still in business?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> The obvious reason being they don’t have a front bucket,you can’t use the digging bucket on a excavator to backfill a ditch now if you can use the dirt that came out of the ditch you can cover the ditch with a mini ex but if you have to put stone around a pipe you are **** out of luck:biggrin:


then you dont know how to use a mini excavator...you sure can use that digging bucket to grab gravel from a pile and backfill, it may not be as easy as a front bucket but more than doable.., I have a full size backhoe and use the digging end to backfill , you actually have more control on where the stone or dirt goes because you have a smaller bucket..


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Will said:


> Those John Deere 110 where really great units, rebadge Yanmars. Too bad they don't make them anymore way better than the Kubota options (B26, 39).
> 
> Is Terramite still in business?


Yes,they are still operating,but they were bought out by some over seas company couple yrs ago,but they are still making machines


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> then you dont know how to use a mini excavator...you sure can use that digging bucket to grab gravel from a pile and backfill, it may not be as easy as a front bucket but more than doable.., I have a full size backhoe and use the digging end to backfill , you actually have more control on where the stone or dirt goes because you have a smaller bucket..


Hell im talking about your stone being far away from the ditch,most times you can’t dump right in someone’s yard,yea you can get a Little Rock in the little backhoe bucket but it about like backfilling a 3ft ditch with a teaspoon:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> Hell im talking about your stone being far away from the ditch,most times you can’t dump right in someone’s yard,yea you can get a Little Rock in the little backhoe bucket but it about like backfilling a 3ft ditch with a teaspoon:vs_laugh:


 then instead of a mini ex, get a 4 x 4 mini tractor with a bucket and backhoe...new holland has many sizes and probably cheaper than a mini ex and more uses as you have all the 3 point equipment and skid steer front connectors for all skid steer equipment...


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> then instead of a mini ex, get a 4 x 4m mini tractor with a bucket and backhoe...new holland has many sizes and probably cheaper than a mini ex and more uses as you have all the 3 point equipment and skid steer front connectors for all skid steer equipment...


Only problem is the 3-point backhoes are no good,slow and no power,it needs to be a real backhoe on the tractor,made that way,I have tried some of the 3-point backhoes and I don’t care for any of them,the best setup if you do a lot of underground plumbing is a mini ex and a bobcat,perfect combo:biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

sparky said:


> Only problem is the 3-point backhoes are no good,slow and no power,it needs to be a real backhoe on the tractor,made that way,I have tried some of the 3-point backhoes and I don’t care for any of them,the best setup if you do a lot of underground plumbing is a mini ex and a bobcat,perfect combo:biggrin:


 the new hollands come from the factory with backhoe attachments, and the tractor has enough gpm in the hydraulics to work it properly, true if you put a backhoe attachment on a tractor that doesnt have enough gpm it will be slow and not enough power...you gota buy the right set up..some units come with a pto driven pump to give the proper gpm and that also lets you use high gpm attachments up front...but if you have enough cash go your way and tow some humongous trailer to carry both a mini and skid steer..
the smaller new hollands can get into some tight spots that a mini cant, also getting into back yards with not so wide gates the tractors are thinner to get in..all depends what you need and use..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> then instead of a mini ex, get a 4 x 4 mini tractor with a bucket and backhoe...new holland has many sizes and probably cheaper than a mini ex and more uses as you have all the 3 point equipment and skid steer front connectors for all skid steer equipment...



What models of the New Holland are you referring too?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Will said:


> What models of the New Holland are you referring too?


all of them ..you pick the options you want, but many dealers already have packages with front loader and backhoe attached to them, depending on the size and power you need they come from small to large...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I’ve ran a couple new Holland’s with backhoe attachments, tractor mounted outfits don’t have the bust out strength for the hard clay in my area. Also for doing sewer and waterline work most of the digging I’ll be doing is 4-12’ deep. I took lots into consideration before choosing the best option for me. The lifting capacity was a big deciding factor too. I’m just completing courses to become a licensed septic installer/repair contractor. So the machine will be able to lift septic tanks as well.
The new toy should be in the driveway tomorrow and in the dirt next week.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dpeckplb said:


> I’ve ran a couple new Holland’s with backhoe attachments, tractor mounted outfits don’t have the bust out strength for the hard clay in my area. Also for doing sewer and waterline work most of the digging I’ll be doing is 4-12’ deep. I took lots into consideration before choosing the best option for me. The lifting capacity was a big deciding factor too. I’m just completing courses to become a licensed septic installer/repair contractor. So the machine will be able to lift septic tanks as well.
> The new toy should be in the driveway tomorrow and in the dirt next week.



depends what the septic tanks are made of, upstate they are concrete and weigh in at tons, so you need a full size excavator to lift them..


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The problem with most tractors with backhoes added is moving the machine in backhoe mode. Yes you can push yourself with machine, but the Kubota TLBs let you crawl, so you don't have to push with bucket or flip the seat around. The John Deeres I have used with backhoe added where mostly only good for digging holes, not really trenches. Now if you can find a John Deere 110 backhoe or the Yanmar CBL40, those machines are awesome, best machine for plumbersIMO at least for my area. I have not used much of the Kubota backhoes, but if I was buying I'd look into them as they seem to be the best out there available now.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Will said:


> The problem with most tractors with backhoes added is moving the machine in backhoe mode. Yes you can push yourself with machine, but the Kubota TLBs let you crawl, so you don't have to push with bucket or flip the seat around. The John Deeres I have used with backhoe added where mostly only good for digging holes, not really trenches. Now if you can find a John Deere 110 backhoe or the Yanmar CBL40, those machines are awesome, best machine for plumbersIMO at least for my area. I have not used much of the Kubota backhoes, but if I was buying I'd look into them as they seem to be the best out there available now.


it all depends on how much $$ you have to spend, then you can get a skid steer with backhoe attachment for the front and have both a big bucket to move material and a backhoe..if you have enough $$ buy both a mini and skid steer..all depends on finances and what you really need and how much your gona use it...


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Will said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with most tractors with backhoes added is moving the machine in backhoe mode. Yes you can push yourself with machine, but the Kubota TLBs let you crawl, so you don't have to push with bucket or flip the seat around. The John Deeres I have used with backhoe added where mostly only good for digging holes, not really trenches. Now if you can find a John Deere 110 backhoe or the Yanmar CBL40, those machines are awesome, best machine for plumbersIMO at least for my area. I have not used much of the Kubota backhoes, but if I was buying I'd look into them as they seem to be the best out there available now.
> ...


Eventually that’s the plan. My dad just finished up getting three licenses for heavy equipment operator. With not being able to get anyone with availability to dig we’ve decided to open a Excavating Division as well.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

The machine showed up today. Fits perfectly on the trailer. Just took some time tonight playing around with the hydraulic quick attach buckets and switching between them. It’s weird not having to get out of the machine and pound pins in. She’s all loaded up ready for the maiden voyage on Tuesday.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> The machine showed up today. Fits perfectly on the trailer. Just took some time tonight playing around with the hydraulic quick attach buckets and switching between them. It’s weird not having to get out of the machine and pound pins in. She’s all loaded up ready for the maiden voyage on Tuesday.



Looks sweet!
My retirement gig(dream)is to run an mini/bobcat for small time plumbing contractors.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> The machine showed up today. Fits perfectly on the trailer. Just took some time tonight playing around with the hydraulic quick attach buckets and switching between them. It’s weird not having to get out of the machine and pound pins in. She’s all loaded up ready for the maiden voyage on Tuesday.


Nice outfit but that machine will not lift a 1000 gallon septic tank,I think you said you were wanting a machine to lift a concrete septic tank:vs_whistle:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Fatpat said:


> Looks sweet!
> My retirement gig(dream)is to run an mini/bobcat for small time plumbing contractors.


Fat,your retirement dream is severely lacking in creativity lolololo,surely you can come up with something better than that:biggrin:


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

sparky said:


> Fatpat said:
> 
> 
> > Looks sweet!
> ...



Maybe it’s more of a retirement nightmare haha


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

sparky said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> > The machine showed up today. Fits perfectly on the trailer. Just took some time tonight playing around with the hydraulic quick attach buckets and switching between them. It’s weird not having to get out of the machine and pound pins in. She’s all loaded up ready for the maiden voyage on Tuesday.
> ...


Most of the tanks here are going to 1000 gallon plastic tanks.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Dpeckplb said:


> The machine showed up today. Fits perfectly on the trailer. Just took some time tonight playing around with the hydraulic quick attach buckets and switching between them. It’s weird not having to get out of the machine and pound pins in. She’s all loaded up ready for the maiden voyage on Tuesday.


Don't you dare get that beauty scratched. Awesome purchase!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

:vs_


Fatpat said:


> Maybe it’s more of a retirement nightmare haha


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:yes


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Most of the tanks here are going to 1000 gallon plastic tanks.


That is a nice mini ex,it none of my beezwax but can I ask how much you pd down and how much is a monthly payment,if you financed it???


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> > The machine showed up today. Fits perfectly on the trailer. Just took some time tonight playing around with the hydraulic quick attach buckets and switching between them. It’s weird not having to get out of the machine and pound pins in. She’s all loaded up ready for the maiden voyage on Tuesday.
> ...


The machine looks decent but digging through crushed and packed asphalt sure shined up the bucket nicely.


sparky said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> > Most of the tanks here are going to 1000 gallon plastic tanks.
> ...


It’s financed. Cat are offering $0 down 0% financing for a 60 month lease. Payments are $830 Canadian a month. I did go look at a couple used ones. There was a used car 5 ton that was going to be $810 a month and a bobcat that was $800. Both were needing work so I figured for the little bit extra a month might aswell get a warranty for the whole period. So far I have 3 months worth of excavation required plumbing lined up.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Dpeckplb said:


> dhal22 said:
> 
> 
> > Dpeckplb said:
> ...


I would have done the same,


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

I would have done the same,[/QUOTE]
Doing the math correctly based on my current hourly rate I’ll save 58,000$ in lost labour for the going to rent pickup and return of a rental unit.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Nothing like getting used to a machine in tight cramped quarters. Didn’t hit anything so I call that a win. I’m out of the shop now anyway, got slowed down due to the fact the locator for the gas company failed to show up. This is Day 3 of them being late. I’m out of patience for this. I’m going to send them a bill for lost time.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Fatpat said:


> I would have done the same,


Yes me also,good choice


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> Nothing like getting used to a machine in tight cramped quarters. Didn’t hit anything so I call that a win. I’m out of the shop now anyway, got slowed down due to the fact the locator for the gas company failed to w show up. This is Day 3 of them being late. I’m out of patience for this. I’m going to send them a bill for lost time.




How many horsepower is that mini and how deep will it dig???


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

sparky said:


> Dpeckplb said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing like getting used to a machine in tight cramped quarters. Didn’t hit anything so I call that a win. I’m out of the shop now anyway, got slowed down due to the fact the locator for the gas company failed to w show up. This is Day 3 of them being late. I’m out of patience for this. I’m going to send them a bill for lost time.
> ...


It’s 40 horsepower and will dig to 11’9”. So far really happy with it, it’ll dig for 20 hours full throttle to a tank of fuel. The F250 yanks it around without even breaking a sweat.


----------

